# Question about Flourite substrate



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi.
My cousin gave me a Flourite substrate. ->
http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Flourite.html

Looks like that but, old cover.
Question is, this substrate will lower pH like ADA amaznoia substrate?
Also, anyone have used it on cherry shrimp tank?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

go9ma123 said:


> Hi.
> My cousin gave me a Flourite substrate. ->
> http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Flourite.html
> 
> ...


It is inert which means it should not effect PH. I found that it does not lower PH. I don't have any experience using it in a cherry shrimp tank. You need to rinse it real well or it will cloud your water for days.


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

As Homer said, it's inert so it won't affect your water chemistry at all. I have it in my cherry shrimp tank, but I don't really like it because you can't see the shrimp at all when they're on the ground! Its multiple shades of red act like a pretty effective camouflage for the shrimp, which they probably enjoy, but I'd rather be able to see them better, so I'm about to replace it with Tahitian Moon Sand.


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

I see... Thanks.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have seen a tank with Florite and so many Red Cherry Shrimp they had no room to hide. Yes they were somewhat camouflaged against the substrate. Growing and reproducing like crazy, though.


----------

